# loose wheel on shaft



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 22, 2017)

My snowblower has a lot of play in the wheels. When I slide the wheel assembly on to the axle shaft, there is a lot of slop. Any idea what I need to do to fix it?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Are you saying that the axle is moving, or the I.D. of the wheel is bigger than the O.D. of the axle ? If the 2nd, then either your wheels have worn, or the axle has worn, and one needs to be replaced. If the axle is moving, then you need to put the S.B. in the service position, and remove the lower cover and either take some pictures and post, or do some inspection/diagnosis yourself.

Either case is not good !

PS - I.D. = Inside Diameter and O.D. is Outside Diameter, S.B. = Snow Blower


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

it may be of help to mention the make and model


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Remember that Kenny Roger's song......You picked a fine time to leave me Loose Wheel.........


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

cranman said:


> Remember that Kenny Roger's song......You picked a fine time to leave me Loose Wheel.........


......with four hundred children and a crop in the field.....


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

I suspect the OP is referencing sloppy bushings around the axles as they enter the Housing.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Vermont007 said:


> I suspect the OP is referencing sloppy bushings around the axles as they enter the Housing.


...or , depending on the machine, one or both wheels might be pinned in the wrong hole, that will create tons of horizontal " slop". more info from the op is needed.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

cranman said:


> Remember that Kenny Roger's song......You picked a fine time to leave me Loose Wheel.........





nwcove said:


> ......with four hundred children and a crop in the field.....


Love your sense of humor guys.... I'll fit right in here :icon-stooges:


----------



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

nwcove said:


> ......with four hundred children and a crop in the field.....


Hmm, how did that change from "four hungry children" to "four hundred children"? 

And that's the original "Lucille" song. Here are the lyrics to the parody "loose wheel" version for your reading enjoyment:

Loose Wheel, Parody Song Lyrics of Kenny Rogers, "Lucille"


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

" 'scuse me while I kiss this guy " Hendrix

"There's a bathroom on the right" CCR


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Some of the Smaller 90s Ariens Machines used Plastic Wheels that got Sloppy after some usage.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 22, 2017)

Sorry - been busy with work! 

The snowblower is a tecumseh motored (snow King) craftsman machine. The wheel on the RHS is fine - the wheel on the LHS sits loose on teh axle. 

The wheel assembly is the wheel itself, with tire, and a long piece that slips over the axle and is permanently attached to the wheel (about 6 inches long). It's that part that sits loose. 

I use shear bolts to attach it to the axle - and the slop makes them break often...


----------

